
Cashless Future: Sweden Aims to Ditch Paper Money, Blockchain Potential Option - chanfest22
http://www.cryptoanalyst.co/2017/10/06/sweden-ditch-paper-money-bitcoins/
======
eesmith
Who in the Swedish government is doing the aiming? Neither the link nor
references give anything concrete, only what appears to be hype about how it
could be possible.

Why would Swedes, who apparently already use low-cost bank cards and a smart
phone application called Swish, want to switch to a cryptocurrency?

The reason given was to empower: 'the unbankables’ - that is people without a
bank account - and those who do not own a smartphone. Bitcoin, however, has
the ability to solve those problems through technology. Users do not require a
bank account, and they can, in effect, spend their money anonymously.

How can those without a smartphone use a cryptocurrency?

What are the transaction fees for Bitcoin these days, vs. the cost for using a
Swedish debit card or Swift?

